# properties for sale in rhodes



## nino54 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi all !
I am new to the forum and I hope to receive some valuable information by those of you who now live on the island of Rhodes.
I have been going there with my wife for the last four years spending a week in June and October and I like it so much that I d love to find myself a pad .
However I don't seem to find anything in my price range. I do not believe there are no properties in the region of 40 - 60 000 euros on the island , but every search I run on the internet always throws up the the same big estate agents with their rather expensisve properties.
Does anyone have an idea who I could contact to find me a 1bedoroom or 2 beds flat in any part of the island for my price range ?


Regards, Nino


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

*Sydney Australia buying in Rhodes...*



nino54 said:


> Hi all !
> I am new to the forum and I hope to receive some valuable information by those of you who now live on the island of Rhodes.
> I have been going there with my wife for the last four years spending a week in June and October and I like it so much that I d love to find myself a pad .
> However I don't seem to find anything in my price range. I do not believe there are no properties in the region of 40 - 60 000 euros on the island , but every search I run on the internet always throws up the the same big estate agents with their rather expensisve properties.
> ...


Hi there..I'm Bella and I am in the process of moving from Sydney Australia....

You are correct , google or the likes will only give you the usual agents, all of which I have found have English connections that seem to increase values by as much as 40%. 

I have found that if you look on the right hand side of your searches , certainly here in autralia , 3 or 4 adverts may appear...one mentioning a site like keyitaly, which encompasses as many as 64,00 properties.You should use these.

For the money you are mentioning you will be able to buy a house even in Rhodes town , but it will need renovating. But remember that you will be entitled to 50% grant for all improvements on traditional properties, thats inside as well as outside.

I have also found that many English connected agents have the same property at different Euro's. 

I have also found that many of the properties have been for sale a long time...lack of motivation could be a problem as many of these places were inherited by relatives living somewhere other than Rhodes. Ask if the title is clear, it should be for Rhodes and Athen, but not for the rest of Greece.

Most are not connected to power or water if renovation is required and that can cost approx. Euro3,000.

It appears that apartments are more expensive than houses from what I have researced, but I am aware that at the end of the day, if you change your mind a renovated house is much better to resell...
Email [email protected]..

I think this site is great and have found it very useful..

Good Luck... 

Bella


----------



## Mike_Lycett (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Bella, I would also be interested in some information as the best places to start looking - not sure i understood from your post as to wich sites to start looking at.

I'm still at the stage of contemplation but would like to make our move to Rhodes a reality with my wife.


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

Mike_Lycett said:


> Hi Bella, I would also be interested in some information as the best places to start looking - not sure i understood from your post as to wich sites to start looking at.
> 
> I'm still at the stage of contemplation but would like to make our move to Rhodes a reality with my wife.


Hi there...ok I looked up my http's...here are some of the sites...

WWW. topstimou.gr
?????????? ???????? ????? ????? - ????????? ?. ???????? - kranidis-estate.gr
www.real-estate-rhodes.gr

Topstimou maybe spelt wrong..so google if you have trouble...this site consolidates many agents...
Also you can key word search the following... rhodes greece renovate apartment .

I have found that sometimes you are better to look at all the listings, not just apartments as sometimes they seem to have things in odd places, also quite often there are links from sites that you happen upon....

Regards 
Bella and Milano


----------

